# JavaPong - Bitte Testen



## raven (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Könntet ihr mal mein Spiel testen und mir sagen was an Fehlern so alles noch ist.

Hier ist ein Bild:

http://home.arcor.de/toni.maegel/Bilder/Spiele/JavaPong[1]G.png

Und hier könnt ihr es downloaden:

http://home.arcor.de/toni.maegel/Dateien/Spiele/JavaPong/JavaPong-0_1.jar



Nicht wundern bei dem Menüpunkt - Sound an  -> der funktioniert noch nicht. den will ich in späteren Versionen machen.


----------



## Beni (22. Mai 2005)

Du könntest das noch so umbauen, dass nicht nur bei einem "keyPressed"-Event der Balken bewegt wird, sondern immer zwischen dem keyPressed und dem keyReleased. Sonst gibt es einen kleinen Ruck, das ganze steht, dann geht es erst weiter...


----------



## raven (22. Mai 2005)

Ja könnte man machen. An so eine Möglichkeit den Balken zu bewegen hab ich auch noch nicht gedacht.


----------



## paedubucher (22. Mai 2005)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest das noch so umbauen, dass nicht nur bei einem "keyPressed"-Event der Balken bewegt wird, sondern immer zwischen dem keyPressed und dem keyReleased. Sonst gibt es einen kleinen Ruck, das ganze steht, dann geht es erst weiter...



Gute Idee!

Für 2P mag ja die Tastenbelegung gut sein. Man sollte sie jedoch für Single-Player eher auf "Up" und "Down" legen, das sollte wohl das logischste sein.
Freie Tastenbelegung wäre natürlich der Hammer.

Schon einmal an Maussteuerung gedacht?

Das Spiel könnte zudem etwas mehr Tempo vertragen ;-)

Aber alles in allem - Respekt!  :applaus:


----------



## raven (22. Mai 2005)

Ja an Maussteuerung hab ich schon gedacht.

Ich hab das bloß nicht so gemacht, weil ich noch solche Items machen will/wollte indem man an geschwindigkeit gewinnt und verliert - und da dachte ich das lässt sich mit Maus nicht so gut machen.

Werd drüber nachdenken.

Wie meinst du das:



> Man sollte sie jedoch für Single-Player eher auf "Up" und "Down" legen, das sollte wohl das logischste sein.


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Mai 2005)

nettes spiel 

hab ein fehler gefunden:
wenn ich 2 tore mache, dann neustarte und dann wieder ein tor mache, zeigt die anzeige 3 an und nicht 1, da hast du wohl vergessen die variable zurück zusetzen.

verbesserungsvorschläge:
-beim neustart wieder in der mitte starten
-das gleiche bei einem tor
-frei tastenbelegung(wie schon gesagt)


----------



## paedubucher (23. Mai 2005)

X_Master hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja an Maussteuerung hab ich schon gedacht.
> 
> Ich hab das bloß nicht so gemacht, weil ich noch solche Items machen will/wollte indem man an geschwindigkeit gewinnt und verliert - und da dachte ich das lässt sich mit Maus nicht so gut machen.
> 
> ...



Up und Down = Cursortasten, nicht diejenigen auf dem Nummernblock. Die Anregungen meines Vorposters kann ich nur gutheissen  :meld:


----------



## Sky (23. Mai 2005)

Nur ein  kleiner Hinweis: Klassennamen werden groß geschrieben :wink:


----------

